# Is it possible to get rubber-soled shoes re-soled?



## Armchair (Nov 12, 2006)

I have pair of cheap Alfani shoes I use for work. The sole is cracked at the front and water is getting in. Is it possible/cost effective to get them re-soled or should I just bite the bullet and buy a new pair of shoes (proper ones this time)?


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

It is certainly possible to get rubber-soled shoes re-soled, but in the case of very cheap shoes it is probably not worth the expense.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

I've never heard of Alfani. If they are Goodyear welted, then of course you can get them resoled. Most high end makers make Goodyear welted shoes that can be resoled. It has more to do with the construction than the material used for the sole.

However, I suspect that your shoes are glued rather than welted. If so off to the bin they go. Make sure you get decent Goodyear welted ones next time. They cost more upfront but they last so much longer that it is cost effective.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

Alfani is an inexpensive brand, and I would not recommend a resole (unless you are really attached to these shoes). Just apply the expense toward your next shoe purchase.

Related question - I normally wear out the heels first, is it possible to just replace heels on rubber soled welted shoes, or the whole sole must go?


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

Yes you can just replace the heels.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

"Alfani" is a Macy's house brand. I presume the name was devised to beguile the unwary into thinking they are buying Armani. The goods come from all manner of vendors. I have an Alfani suit and a couple of Alfani jackets that I bought before I knew better (not that I was ever dumb enough to think I was getting Armani). I will have to say that they have been reasonably attractive garments that have given me decent service and not bad value, given their cheap prices. I don't know anything about Alfani-labelled shoes, however.


----------



## Armchair (Nov 12, 2006)

JLibourel said:


> I don't know anything about Alfani-labelled shoes, however.


They're rubbish. That's about all you need to know.

Looks like I'll save my lira for some proper footwear.


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

Replacing only the heel depends upon whats there. On some rubber soled shoes the heel and sole are one molded piece. Can't do just heels on these. On others the heel is a separate piece and can be replaced. In this neck of the woods complete sole and heel runs about 50.00. Would not do it myself with Armani.


----------

